

Coolest Cooler - adefa
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryangrepper/coolest-cooler-21st-century-cooler-thats-actually?ref=most_funded

======
mcintyre1994
This is now the biggest kickstarter ever - and failed previously trying to
raise $125k. The verge have quite a nice write up but I imagine there's a lot
of interesting writing to come on this one.
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/27/6074101/the-biggest-
kickst...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/27/6074101/the-biggest-kickstarter-
ever-failed-the-first-time-around)

~~~
zumzumzum
In the original video, at 2:54, you can see the red trim in the upper right
come unstuck. The new design is obviously more well thought out and way more
pleasing.

------
ShinyCyril
Can anyone offer an explanation as to how this product just became the biggest
Kickstarter ever? In no way was that a dig at the product -- props to them for
their success -- I'm just having a hard time comprehending how a coolbox has
exceeded every other project on Kickstarter.

Is it an American thing?

~~~
jbarrow
I have similar thoughts concerning the coolest (and I am an American). My
conclusion was that its appeal is inherently different than the Ouya or
Pebble, and that my conceptions of what should and shouldn't be a wildly
successful kickstarter are constrained by my tech-oriented mindset.

I'm assuming their product appeals to a different (and larger crowd) than the
early adopters of wearables or a new gaming system, in which case their
success, though unpredictable, seems much more reasonable.

